# Any value in flatpacks?



## mitchd (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi all
Found this on ebay and just can't see why any one would buy these, well maybe at $1.00 to $2.00 a pound.
So my question is is there any value here?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290931110652?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Thanks
Mitch.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 20, 2013)

look through the search function for patnor's method... there are a number of other thread on the site about gold in flatpacks... if memory serves me correctly, there is roughly 1 gram of gold per pound of those flatpacks (that is someone else's data, not mine). so there is a lot of value there, but it is also a very labor intensive process to reclaim it.

M


----------



## mitchd (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I had worked on some of the flatpacks in the past ground them up in a morter then added HNO3 and found no gold at all, just copper and a trace of silver. So it seams that I missed some thing. Now its time to do a large test and burn the flatpacks to ashes first then wash out the light stuff and go from there to recover some new found GOLD! have lot of flatpacks still on the ram sticks that I thought were worthless, recovered the gold from the fingers and put the rest of the ram stick into a box out of the way. Time to start learning some thing new.
Thanks for the links and the info.
Mitch.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 20, 2013)

mitchd said:


> Thanks for the reply, I had worked on some of the flatpacks in the past ground them up in a morter then added HNO3 and found no gold at all, just copper and a trace of silver. So it seams that I missed some thing.


 HNO3 alone will not dissolve gold. You missed the HCl that is needed to put the gold into solution. By grinding them up, you smeared the gold around on all the other material, so you would be unlikely to be able to see it.



> Now its time to do a large test and burn the flatpacks to ashes first then wash out the light stuff and go from there to recover some new found GOLD!


 No, now is the time to do a small test. Burning chips in the open produces some very toxic fumes. You should first pyrolize the chips, then incinerate to ash.



> Time to start learning some thing new.


 I agree.

Dave


----------



## mitchd (Jun 20, 2013)

I should have said;

For my first test, I did 5 chips form ram memory sticks and after HNO3, I looked at what was left with a 60 power microscope and found no trace of gold. I did not think that HNO3 would eat the gold.

So with the first test of 5 chips, doing a large batch will be around 25 chips, or 5 times larger than the first test.

did not think this would have been a problem but your are right, these chips need to be pyrolized and at this point not sure how to go about this process but will look on the forum.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 20, 2013)

Mitch,

Try a search for pyrolysis with the author noidea. Deano has provided some excellent guidance on the subject.

The gold bonding wires are exceedingly fine, and nearly pure gold. Gold being as soft as it is, when you crushed the chips, the gold wires get smashed and smeared onto all the other material in the mortar.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 20, 2013)

Gold bond wires in BGA package with plastic top
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=160#p161576

Gold bond wire on a lead frame from surface mount chip
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=220#p171589

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 20, 2013)

If they are all like those you can see on top then whoever bought them do have good chance to double his money.


----------



## mitchd (Jul 2, 2013)

Just got this lot from ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271229331109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Does anyone think I might make a little profit out of this lot?
It cost around $10.00 per pound.
Thank
Mitch.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 2, 2013)

If I have understand it right, when I read about yields, then they are low yield, - I am not sure, but I think they are far under 1 g/kg.....search for ic/flatpacks/yield


----------



## mitchd (Jul 2, 2013)

Found this lead in Tutorials by Patnor 1011.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=160#p161576

It show these flatpacks as middle yeild, not low yeild so I was hopping for 3/4 gram to 1 gram a kilo there is 18.5 kilos in this lot. Don't really know as I have not run this type of flatpack yet. Have my fingers crossed that there is a profit in this lot.

Mitch.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 3, 2013)

You are right, my mistake was, that I thought this is a flip-chip, because of my poor english. :lol:


----------



## Geo (Jul 3, 2013)

should, at least, produce 0.5g per pound.


----------

